

How to Create your own search engine with PHP and MySQL - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-create-your-own-search-engine-with-php-and-mysql/25836

======
Joyfield
This article is more like how NOT to create an search engine using PHP and
MySQL.

